# Quick mock up of visual disturbances



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

This is just a quick mock up. Its innacurate and exaggerated but I believe it kinda shows what its like, especially when its bad. The outside edges tend to be extra light sensitive and hazy with goops of shit that come in. ugh.

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4874/dp1.jpg


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol i love your avatar. so funny.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

why does the car have rear headlights?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL i know i got lazy. I just wanted to try to show something moving.. like headlights moving leave tgrails.. I should do another picture wiht more movement in it. That would really help illustrate.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Hate when it streaks over peoples faces!


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

DO YOU HAVE STATIC? I FUCKING HATE STATIC FUCK.

Your mom's cute.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

Is your DP/DR drug induced? If so, what kind of drug and how long ago. I was wondering if these visuals could be common to those who never used drugs. Does this happen?, is is it true in every case of non-drug induced DR/DP? I did a little bit of drugs (couple times weed, and once 1 piece of acid) over 20 years ago, and I get these same visuals. I hope I have not damaged myself with those experiments. Believe it or not, I would find relief to know this is common to non-drug induced DP/DR sufferers. I get slight trails in certain light (I wave my hand in front of my face like an idiot to see if I see it. Self checking rituals., star bursts or glare of cars and street lights, sparkles, floaters, and static when I look at the sky (also the little squiggly things that move in strange patterns -- white blood cells moving throught the capillaries. I forget what you call this.) Often 3D, or 2D vision. People and trees look flat to me. Double vision, sometimes terrible afterimages (this is my worst visual disturbance). The outlines of things bother me and I believe these objects are or should be stuck to their background. What seperates the two? Sometimes people look like they are in front of fake backgrounds (superimposed) on TV and in real life. Light seems yellow to me. Classic living in a haze or veil. Some invisible barrier between me and everything else. I like others feel everything looks weird (especially outdoors) or fake. I question the space between two objects and wonder what is there, or should be there. Overthinking? I have the common existential thinking. Alot of things scare me outerSpace, proof of God, death, the afterlife? I also am baffled by where does outerspace end and what is beyond that. Weird unwanted thoughts. All of this gets worse when my anxiety (GAD), depression, and OCD elevates -- thus worse DR symptoms. Alot of these visuals almost completely go away when I am at a low level of DR - but still self checking. Maybe all this is all in my head something that I heard and created for my self? I do remember as a kid seeing the light as hazy and yellow, terrible anxiety, depression, extreme existential thinking, and I would look at my hand and think it just looked weird or fake. Everything lead me to believe I was in a dream or the world was not real. this was long before my drug experiments (no bad or scary trips).

Sorry about the rambling.

My main inquiry is, is all this stuff considered regular DP/DR or only happens to those with drug DR? IF you never have taken drugs do you get these strange Visuals? I hope I have not damage my self forever and will have to live like this until I die or it gets worse.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Well my dp was cannabis induced, and this visual stuff is known as HPPD... Like dp, not much is known about it. Dp can occur alongside it but they are two seperate things. In my opinion it is just hyper-awareness, hyper-sensitivity. Some part of the brain is overactive... Youre not damaged, and its not permanent. Everyone gets trails, everyone gets squigglies, and i have a feeling everyone sees static, they just dont care and aré not overtly sensitive to it like we aré. If you think about it, these are normal visual phenomena. Overtime it will fade. I had really bad light sensitivity when my dp started but it went away. Nature will become moré real as you understand dp moré, and fear it less. I apologize for the accent marks, my iPod is set to spanish lol.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

Bear said:


> Well my dp was cannabis induced, and this visual stuff is known as HPPD... Like dp, not much is known about it. Dp can occur alongside it but they are two seperate things. In my opinion it is just hyper-awareness, hyper-sensitivity. Some part of the brain is overactive... Youre not damaged, and its not permanent. Everyone gets trails, everyone gets squigglies, and i have a feeling everyone sees static, they just dont care and aré not overtly sensitive to it like we aré. If you think about it, these are normal visual phenomena. Overtime it will fade. I had really bad light sensitivity when my dp started but it went away. Nature will become moré real as you understand dp moré, and fear it less. I apologize for the accent marks, my iPod is set to spanish lol.


Thanks Bear!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Bear said:


> Is your DP/DR drug induced? If so, what kind of drug and how long ago. I was wondering if these visuals could be common to those who never used drugs. Does this happen?, is is it true in every case of non-drug induced DR/DP? I did a little bit of drugs (couple times weed, and once 1 piece of acid) over 20 years ago, and I get these same visuals. I hope I have not damaged myself with those experiments. Believe it or not, I would find relief to know this is common to non-drug induced DP/DR sufferers. I get slight trails in certain light (I wave my hand in front of my face like an idiot to see if I see it. Self checking rituals., star bursts or glare of cars and street lights, sparkles, floaters, and static when I look at the sky (also the little squiggly things that move in strange patterns -- white blood cells moving throught the capillaries. I forget what you call this.) Often 3D, or 2D vision. People and trees look flat to me. Double vision, sometimes terrible afterimages (this is my worst visual disturbance). The outlines of things bother me and I believe these objects are or should be stuck to their background. What seperates the two? Sometimes people look like they are in front of fake backgrounds (superimposed) on TV and in real life. Light seems yellow to me. Classic living in a haze or veil. Some invisible barrier between me and everything else. I like others feel everything looks weird (especially outdoors) or fake. I question the space between two objects and wonder what is there, or should be there. Overthinking? I have the common existential thinking. Alot of things scare me outerSpace, proof of God, death, the afterlife? I also am baffled by where does outerspace end and what is beyond that. Weird unwanted thoughts. All of this gets worse when my anxiety (GAD), depression, and OCD elevates -- thus worse DR symptoms. Alot of these visuals almost completely go away when I am at a low level of DR - but still self checking. Maybe all this is all in my head something that I heard and created for my self? I do remember as a kid seeing the light as hazy and yellow, terrible anxiety, depression, extreme existential thinking, and I would look at my hand and think it just looked weird or fake. Everything lead me to believe I was in a dream or the world was not real. this was long before my drug experiments (no bad or scary trips).
> 
> Sorry about the rambling.
> 
> My main inquiry is, is all this stuff considered regular DP/DR or only happens to those with drug DR? IF you never have taken drugs do you get these strange Visuals? I hope I have not damage my self forever and will have to live like this until I die or it gets worse.


Don't be sorry about the rambling (heh, you should see my posts) because this is something i'm VERY curious about and have kinda posted about in the past. Your "Main Inquiry" especially is what I'm talking about.

First off we have a lot in common. Not entirely, but a lot of the symptoms and things we experience are right down to the letter. Moving my hand around and checking all the time. All the damn light issues and floaters and after images. And we are not the only ones. I also get double vision at a distance and its strange. Its like different depending on the color of light etc..!!

Ok, so my story is a bit unique. I smoked a lot of weed at once and then had a bad trip and a panic attack and then most likely DP/DR. But the key thing is this was 12 years ago!!! I stopped smoking weed ages ago. During the trip I saw things in low frames. sort of trails and tracers. and I freaked out. 12 Years later i'm super healthy person, no drugs no nothing. Never even smoked a cigarette in my life. I Dp'd and now I have all these effects and issues. Tons of them. I wonder if the original Pot incident layed dormant waiting for me to eventually have it happen again. I can't explain it. I have no clue. So far from what I can tell theres no real correlation, but I can't help but to wonder if theres a difference between having a bad trip and not.

At this point I say mine was stress induced, even though around the time it happened I took cough medicine for a flu I had. Not to get high or anything. That may have contributed to a line of stresses going on including the flu and other crap. So I don't know man. For me I know its genetic and I wonder what would have happened if i never touched pot. Could it have been similar. Or would I experience less effects? I don't know.


----------



## rhys (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my god, I can't believe I finally found an answer to something.
I've had this for 8 years along with the depersonalisation, and it's always bugged the hell out of me.
The static is the worst part. I hate it. It makes the depersonalisation even worse than it already is.
I can't believe they are actually linked, I've been trying to find answers with my shrink for 5 years now, and it took an accidentally internet search to find it.
I've tried searching about the static but never with depersonalisation.

Wow.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

rhys said:


> Oh my god, I can't believe I finally found an answer to something.
> I've had this for 8 years along with the depersonalisation, and it's always bugged the hell out of me.
> The static is the worst part. I hate it. It makes the depersonalisation even worse than it already is.
> I can't believe they are actually linked, I've been trying to find answers with my shrink for 5 years now, and it took an accidentally internet search to find it.
> ...


Glad you found it. I'm sure being alone with it is horrible. For me my brothers have it. One of them has bad visual snow. I don't have that too badly. When Anxiety gets really really high I can have more visual snow and infact a couple of times It looked like it was raining outside (strange effect).

Check out this thread of mine as well. *http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/* It includes quite a few images sort of demonstrating some of the visual effects I get. There is some good discussion in that thread and also part way down the first page I list all of my symptoms including Visual ones. The trails/afterimages are what really bother me. I see grey-ghosty trails behind things at times.

And yes these things are or can be linked. By far most DP/DR sufferers claim Light Sensitivity. I believe that is a culprit for an array of visual issues. These issues can cause anxiety which then fuels DP/DR in a vicious cycle.

Welcome to the Board btw.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The static/like its raining outside/Visual Snow I´ve had for most of my life, but its gotten worse. I dont think its connected to dpd/dr tho, is there any research backing that up?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Inzom said:


> The static/like its raining outside/Visual Snow I´ve had for most of my life, but its gotten worse. I dont think its connected to dpd/dr tho, is there any research backing that up?


As anxiety goes up it changes. DR gets way worse and that includes some visual snow... or kind of rainy look.

My brother says he has visual snow and all the usual effects like after images. His story sounds simlar to mine "went through a stressfull time with my GF, and I was in really bad shape... then it was like my vision changed overnight. I thought I was going crazy". He said his vision has gotten worse and hates the visual snow.

I guess it could be tied in with the light sensitivity and all that jazz. I'm not really sure though.

The brunt of the research i know of so far would be this site and how many people have it post DP/DR.

"Another suggestion is that visual snow is in fact always there, and it is not until adrenaline levels are raised that people begin to notice it. People who suffer from Anxiety disorders such as GAD (generalised anxiety disorder) often mistake "symptoms" such as visual snow."

So anxiety/panic disorder. DP/DR Specifically? I don't know. But that gets back to the confusion. I don't know the f'ing difference.. So many things say that with out anxiety DP/DR can't exist etc... So hell if I know man. haha. Adrenaline plays a huge role I know that. And its true people can get it out of nowehre. Just relaxing and then BOOM they get parasthesia and a panic attack.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I sit in the dark most of the time because I can't stand all the shit going on in the light.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Sort of related... I stumbleupon'd this site and I was like "omg DR"


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow. Bookmarked under "Awesome" for being awesome.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> Hate when it streaks over peoples faces!


If I were in that crowd.. I can already feel the disorienation coming,my eyes watering and making me blink alot, people's voices coming from far away, my head dizzy and everything looks FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Bear said:


> Sort of related... I stumbleupon'd this site and I was like "omg DR"


Haha yeah. If you want to see some trippy stuff check out crazy HDR images. Theres some exaggerated ones that are nutts. I need to find this one set on Flickr of Japan. Lots of them make the photo look like a video game. My friend posted one on Facebook not too long ago like "Very exaggerated HDR image" or something (foresty image). And somebody else said, no joke.. "uh.. that looks erie" to which I wanted to reply

"Oh yeah, it does look erie... can you image it being like that.. 24/7... like all the time. can you imagine that! can you? eriee...."


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.google.com/images?q=japan%20hdr%20photo&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1832&bih=1047

http://www.flickr.com/groups/japanhdr/pool/

http://www.jay-han.com/2009/12/29/amazing-japan-hdr-photos-by-stuck-in-customs/

Looks like some video games do.


















THERE YA GO.. HDRI - High DeRealization Image


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has taken some awesome HDR pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lundwall/sets/72157621645471197/


----------

